# Yahoo- Tanning beds provide potential pain relief for fibromyalgia patients (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Ultraviolet light may help relieve pain in fibromyalgia syndrome patients, according to a preliminary study at Wake Forest University Baptist Medical Center conducted by dermatology, rheumatology, and public health sciences researchers.View the full article


----------

